# Roadmaster and Rollfast - LeMay 2010



## RMS37 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll start with this year's event poster







We will be featuring Roadmaster and Rollfast along with all the models, brands and badges produced by Cleveland Welding and H.P. Snyder/D.P. Harris. This is our fifth year at LeMay and our event is held on the grounds of Marymount during the LeMay Museum's annual open house. If you tire of looking at bikes you can check out the 1000+ strong Lemay automobile collection along with the cars on display by local clubs.

Our Concours is a celebration and show of Classic American bicycles centering on the Balloon bicycles from the 1930's - 1950's. Each year we have set up special featured manufacturer categories but the Concours is open to all North American bicycles from the beginning of the industry through the Muscle bike era.

I will be adding more information about the event and specifics about access for those displaying bikes in aditional posts this week and next week. Please feel free to email me at vbephil@comcast.net (my PM box fills up to fast!) or call Ron Summer, the Concours co-organizer, at 206-364-0922 if you have any questions.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks great, Phil!!  Put me down for a print as usual !!  I will be bringing the '37 Roadmaster "Aero Flyer" this year...


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 28, 2010)

Phil, You've outdone yourself again with the poster!  Put me down for one as well!  Wish I could make the trek.  Someday...


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a note to let you know I have updated the information on the LeMay Concours Blog for this year’s event.

Information includes a link to the LeMay Museum site, event times and the Concours event schedule, and entrance, site access and event admission information. 

And, if you scroll down to the bottom and open the 2008 archive you will find driving directions and parking information.

Concours Event Blog Site:

http://classicbicycles.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 29, 2010)

So, how was the show? we're all looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## bud poe (Aug 29, 2010)

Pics of a few of the bikes in the show, what a great day!
http://blackdotmetal.blogspot.com/


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bud, thanks for posting the pictures, it was great meeting you and getting to talk for a bit at the show!

We had a great show on Saturday with great co-operation from the weather. 50 bicycles were assembled with over half of the field receiving people’s choice votes from the public and receiving ribbons and awards of merit from the judges. I will be posting the judging results along with event photographs shortly. Each year the judging gets a bit harder with the quality of the entrants increasing and this year we had to nit-pick two 1938 Hawthorne “Zeps” in excellent original and unbelievably similar condition. The situation was similar but even more difficult at the end of the judging and the Best in Show trophy will go under the knife with half going to my 1937 Roadmaster Supreme and the other half going to the 1936 Rollfast V-200 (ex McCulla, ex Ohrt Collection) owned and shown by Mike Thompson. 

As much as seeing the bikes on the lawn, much of the pleasure of the event is spending the day visiting with the people who bring them to the event and meeting the new people who are attending the event for the first time. 

Thanks to every one attending, volunteering, and displaying at this year’s event. I hope to see all of you again next year when our feature spotlight will shine on the bicycles of Westfield Manufacturing , all makes of Singletube Motobikes and Moto-Balloon bicycles, and all makes of pre-balloon bicycles including categories for Ordinaries, Hard Tire Safeties, and Pneumatic Safeties.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 2, 2010)

Phil, it was great to meet you as well.  Thanks again for putting on such a cool event!
By the way, do you happen to have the contact info of the owner of "Grandpa's motorcycle"?  PM me if you can help me out...
Hope to see everyone at Iron Ranch!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow! I thought we had cool stuff down here in So Cal. Very nice show and poster!


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 14, 2010)

*LeMay 2010 Wrap-up*

*A*ugust feels like the shortest month of the year with the frantic last minute preparations to get everything ready for, and onto the grounds at LeMay. The remaining time after the Concours and before the Iron Ranch swap meet in Battleground WA in the middle of September seem to slip by even more quickly for me as I try to pull together the results, organize and post photos, and try to unwind. 

Most of the photographs from the event have been processed and to avoid having to load them onto each of the sites that we post to individually, I will be adding some of them along with the full list of participants and awards to the Concours Blog site this week. 

http://classicbicycles.blogspot.com/

I have also posted information here on the CABE and on the Blog for those who would like to purchase a 2010 Concours Poster which has been printed and is currently available in a numbered edition limited to 30 copies.

*LeMay 2010*

Ron Summer and I were particularly pleased with this year’s (fifth annual) event and we want to thank everyone that displayed this year and the volunteers that helped with unloading, setup, vote tabulation, and clean-up into the evening. We had 50 bikes on the field for the Concours this year (up from the last two) and the quality and rarity of the entries ran high. Weather which is always a factor at an outdoor event in Washington State was cooperative with a cool clear morning turning into a sunny afternoon. 

We have streamlined our judging procedures over five years and the judging this year went relatively quickly and smoothly with only a couple of hiccups.

We have never had to judge two bikes so close to identical as the pair of 1938 Snyder built Hawthorne Zeps presented by Mike Kammer and Rick Collier. There were differences between the bikes but for every scratch on one, there was an equal small flaw on the other. After plenty of deliberation, we did what any right-minded judge would do and delegated further consideration to a group of participants we extracted from the crowd. Even this de facto jury could not come up with a unanimous decision but in the end Rick Collier graciously admitted to changing out his crank set when he was assembling the bike for the show which gave us grounds to break the tie. 

The same group of emergency tie breakers were held in service a while longer as the judges used them in several other cases where the bikes were too close to judge or one of the judges could have been influenced by ownership. 

In the final round of judging for presentation of the singular Best in Show trophy, again the judges were confronted by several bikes that were difficult to choose between more for their differences than their similarities. This led to a first place tie between the outstanding, original, 1936 Rollfast V-200 of Mike Thompson and the flamboyant, restored, 1937 Roadmaster Supreme that I brought to the event. (Another case where I stepped aside before the crucial decision but allowed myself plenty of input up to that point)


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 14, 2010)

*LeMay 2010 Awards*

Below is a full list of the Trophy and Ribbon winners for 2010. we implemented a judged “Certificate of Honorable Mention” set of awards for the first time this year to acknowledge many of the contenders that ultimately did not win in the categories below and that list (along with photographs of many of the winning bicycles and general event photos is displayed on the event Blog site, http://classicbicycles.blogspot.com/ ) 


*Best in Show Trophy (Tie)*

*1936 Rollfast V-200* Mike Thompson
*1937 Roadmaster Supreme* Philip Marshall

*Best in Show Snyder/Harris*

*1936 Rollfast V-200* Mike Thompson

*Best in Show **Cleveland** Welding*

*1937 Roadmaster Supreme* Philip Marshall

*Best in Show - Other Makes*

*1934 Schwinn Aerocycle* Jason Larson

*Best in Show Original*

*1953 CWC built Hiawatha* Mike Thompson

*Best in Show Restoration*

*1937 Roadmaster Supreme* Philip Marshall

*Best in Show Special Award*

*1935 Snyder Moto-Balloon *
*w/ Evinrude Motor* Ron Obenchain

*Best in Show Participants Choice*

*1936 Rollfast V-200* Mike Thompson

*Best in Show People’s Choice*

*1950 20” Rollfast Hoppy *Greg Johnson

*Second in Show Snyder/Harris*

*1938 **Hawthorne** “Zep”* Mike Kammer

*Second in Show **Cleveland** Welding*

*1938 CWC built Cadillac* Jerry Germeau

*Second in Show - Other Makes*

*1937 **Shelby** Hiawatha Arrow* Nick Nickolas


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 14, 2010)

*The 2010 Concours Poster is now available*

*The Limited Printing of the 2010 Concours Poster is now available for purchase*


I have finished the print version of the 2010 event poster and have produced a limited, (a one time printing of 30 prints) numbered edition of 24”x36” prints which are now available for sale. You can PM me with your order and can pay for your purchase through PayPal (to houseoflove626@comcast.net) or by money order (purchase will be sent after the payment is received). The prints are available for mailing and we will be at the Iron Ranch Swap Vintage Bicycle Swap meet in Battleground, WA on Saturday, Sept. 18th for poster sales and to deliver your poster if you are planning on attending the event. I have listed prices for the 2010 poster along with current prices for the remaining 2008 and 2009 posters below. As noted below the first six orders I receive (paid) will be mailed with a bonus copy of the “B” version of the artwork which will not be reproduced for sale beyond this offer.

*2010 Poster size:*

*24”x36” with an additional, approx. 1” margin for framing or matting purposes*

*2010 Poster Pricing:*

*The prices listed below will be honored through **October 1st, 2010** or until the run of 30 posters have sold, whichever comes first. After that date prices on any remaining 2010 posters will increase. *

*2010 Poster* *$40.00**

*As a bonus I will include a half size (12”x18”) print of the “B” version of the 2010 poster, the artwork of which was used for the event hang tags and award certificates with the first 6 poster orders I receive. *

*2009 Poster* *$80.00* (3 left)*

*2008 Poster* *$80.00* (3 left)*

*There are still 3 posters each of the 2009 and 2008 editions available for sale (from editions of 25 each) these are available while supply lasts and can be combined in the following special orders subject to availability.*

*2010 Poster with a copy of the 2008 or 2009 Poster* *$100.00* *

*2010 Poster with a copy of the 2008 and the 2009 Poster* *$150.00**

**Handling and mailing:*

*The prices above are for counter sales. A fee of $10.00 will be added to each to cover tubing and postage to your address in the continental US. Overseas or special packaging are available at cost on request.*


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2010)

How about some photos of the winning bikes.....


----------

